
Building Alexa into a Rotary Phone - jonahb
https://medium.com/@mikedodge/how-i-built-an-alexa-powered-rotary-phone-4bf51f337efc
======
rkagerer
_As soon as you pick up the handset, I manually simulate the wake word and
Alexa starts listening as if you’d just said it._

That's a nice touch. Also kudos to the privacy benefits keeping her deaf until
you pick up the receiver.

